# How many vapers in Krugersdorp?



## The Newby (15/7/15)

hi all how many people on this forum is from krugersdorp.


----------



## VapeSnow (15/7/15)

I believe this is posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## stevie g (15/7/15)

you agent!


----------



## stevie g (15/7/15)

jokes aside I'm in krugersdorp every now and then and a vape agent would be nice to get consumables from like cotton, ni200, prop glycol etc.


----------



## The Newby (16/7/15)

Yes were a agent

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Newby (16/7/15)

Sprint said:


> jokes aside I'm in krugersdorp every now and then and a vape agent would be nice to get consumables from like cotton, ni200, prop glycol etc.


Hey we are vk agents for the west rand based in randfontein where you from

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (16/7/15)

The Newby said:


> Hey we are vk agents for the west rand based in randfontein where you from
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Oh sorry my bad had no idea you are a VK agent. Then it's posted in the correct thread.


----------



## The Newby (16/7/15)

Cool where you from

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (16/7/15)

I'm from Cape Town


----------



## Rafique (16/7/15)

The Newby said:


> hi all how many people on this forum is from krugersdorp.



Hi

Id be willing to buy from you guys in Krugersdorp, im in the south and often go to Randfontein. I saw on VK site that you only by appointment though.


----------



## Deckie (16/7/15)

Morning, I'm from Krugersdorp.


----------



## The Newby (16/7/15)

Morning cool we can help if you need stock just give me a call

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (16/7/15)

@annemarievdh are you no longer agent in randfontein ?


----------



## The Newby (16/7/15)

We are

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Newby (16/7/15)

Deckie said:


> Morning, I'm from Krugersdorp.


cool if we can get you anything just give me a call


----------



## The Newby (16/7/15)

shabbar said:


> @annemarievdh are you no longer agent in randfontein ?


yes we still are we serving the west rand


----------



## The Newby (18/7/15)

You can call anytime we can arrange

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Newby (18/7/15)

thanks to all the guys/girls that replied but does this mean there is only 5 vapers in Krugersdorp is there any in randfontein or florida or westonaria. by the way all we will be available tomorrow if there is any need out there visit the vape king website for contact details


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/15)

The Newby said:


> thanks to all the guys/girls that replied but does this mean there is only 5 vapers in Krugersdorp is there any in randfontein or florida or westonaria. by the way all we will be available tomorrow if there is any need out there visit the vape king website for contact details



Also posting the same message in two different threads isn't the way forward.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

